# All Things National



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Post race reports, observations, gripes, pictures, lamentations you aren't there, etc. Anything related to Nationals is fair game!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

OK...I'll start.

Spent a good chunk of today at the course doing set-up with a great bunch of hard working volunteers....who can never be thanked enough.

Course looks great...pretty much the same as last year with a few minor changes.

Weather looks strangely good...everyone keep those fingers crossed


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*The Mayor is a God*



the mayor said:


> OK...I'll start.
> 
> Spent a good chunk of today at the course doing set-up with a great bunch of hard working volunteers....who can never be thanked enough.
> 
> ...


Racer. Volunteer. Organizer. Patriot. Street namer.

BT


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Course looks great...pretty much the same as last year with a few minor changes.


...pretty much the best course i have ever raced on. period. im stoked.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

*good weather?????*



the mayor said:


> Weather looks strangely good...everyone keep those fingers crossed


good weather?? i thought 'cross was all about hypothermia, driving sleet, foot deep mud puddles, and crocodiles lunging at you from the sidelines (this is not a metaphor). :thumbsup: 

just kidding. i'm not a cross racer, but i'm not too far away from the race, so you racers may find me in the collegiate noise brigade that's gonna be there.

good luck to all


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

I rode it today as well and it is a great course. Very similar to last year but it flows a bit nicer with some steep but fun up and down sections and a better approach to the run up before the S/F line. The beer garten is about three times larger as well. dig it.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

*Live Blogging???*

anyone gonna be at the races today & is planning on doing uptodate blogging.
im stuck at work.. but wanna know the outcome (especially the 30-34)


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

ctracer01 said:


> just kidding. i'm not a cross racer, but i'm not too far away from the race, so you racers may find me in the collegiate noise brigade that's gonna be there.



oh how I wish I was going to be there.

I'm flying to Cali tomorrow.  No noise brigade for me. 

kmonster is CRAZY.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I second that. we want SPOILERS!!!!!!*

keep us updated

thx


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

check out gewilli.blogspot.com, I think he'll be racing today and he will be making updates.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

This sucks, 1/3 of Seattle is without power, my work is closed due to the outage and I can't even get an update on the racing.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

giovanni sartori said:


> This sucks, 1/3 of Seattle is without power, my work is closed due to the outage and I can't even get an update on the racing.


Yeah, we're without power today too but work is up and running. Those winds were something, huh?


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Gripped said:


> Yeah, we're without power today too but work is up and running. Those winds were something, huh?


Like nothing I've ever seen. The rain that accompanied it was wild, and umbrellas were useless because it was just swirling everywhere. Crazy fall up here. Glad I'm heading to TX for xmas.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

giovanni sartori said:


> Like nothing I've ever seen. The rain that accompanied it was wild, and umbrellas were useless because it was just swirling everywhere. Crazy fall up here. Glad I'm heading to TX for xmas.


I rode home last night. It's six miles from work to home on a pretty straight east to west route. When I left the office, current conditions were wind at low 20's with gusts to low 30's from the south. Buy the time I was about a mile from home, the gusts were over 50. The crosswind was unbelieveable. I couldn't hold a line. I could hear the doug firs creaking all around me. Small bit of trees were blowing all around. I got home safe though. We had time to cook dinner and pick up some ice at the store before all the power went out. We had a cozy night in the basement reading around the fire.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

argylesocks said:


> anyone gonna be at the races today & is planning on doing uptodate blogging.
> im stuck at work.. but wanna know the outcome (especially the 30-34)


I'm kicking it at the race hotel in Providence, I should have some preliminary reports regarding the 30-34 race pretty soon. My teammate Simon raced it and he had a front row start so I'm hoping things went well for him. I just updated my blog with reports from last weekends races, I'll try and continue throughout the weekend.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

another wish i was there.

instead im here taking exams.

next year this wont happen and ill be there....

go NOISEBRIGADE !!! - kmonster and rkelly gonna tear things up with noise.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

allons-y said:


> another wish i was there.
> 
> instead im here taking exams.
> 
> ...



have you heard kmonster's "sexy" scream? i heard it on a video, then I heard it in person. I immediately looked right at the source and was like "THAT'S _YOU?_"


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

yea. shes a funny girl. lots of noise for sure. she stayed wth the same ppl we were after unh cross race (for one of rkelly's infameos 201A party's) => good times.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

argylesocks said:


> im stuck at work.. but wanna know the outcome (especially the 30-34)



The 30-34 race was won by Ryan Leech!


----------



## racedotcx (Sep 22, 2006)

*Predictions*

I posted my natz predictions:

http://race.cx/2006/12/15/nationals-predictions/

Whatcha think?


----------



## cx&xc (Oct 25, 2005)

who won the 40-44?


----------



## GT88 (Feb 4, 2005)

*If You Are Still Looking...*

Results:

http://www.velocityresults.net/resu...ss-national-championships-day-1-providence-ri

Dang those are big fields...

George


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

Masters 50-55 on saturday?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

GT88 said:


> Results:


Hey, Von got 10th in the 30-34 race ...


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

racedotcx said:


> I posted my natz predictions:
> 
> http://race.cx/2006/12/15/nationals-predictions/
> 
> Whatcha think?


For the men I would agree with you on the winner, but I would take Page out. He has not raced for a long time and this will be tough for his first race back. I would go Trebon, Johnson, Wells, J-Pow, Wicks, then Page. I would like to see Wells win again, but given the dry fast conditions( and the fact he has been sick) I don't expect that there will be a big premium on bike handling skills......unless Powers and Wells can gain some big advantage from hopping the barriers, kinda doubt it though.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

singlering said:


> Masters 50-55 on saturday?


I think there may be an error somewhere. Is it me, or does the picture of the winner of the 55+ race look like Ned Overend? I think he may have won the 50+ race. They don't have any results for the 50-55 year olds at all? I think they have the wrong pic with the 55-60 guys and no results for the 50+.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Gripped said:


> Hey, Von got 10th in the 30-34 race ...


And kajukembo scored a top half of the field 58th in the 40-44 race. Congrats!


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*you know your racing nationals when...*

you hit the first turn in 3rd and finish 45 something minutes later in 58th place. Holy crap I think I went backwards through the field faster than I went forward on the course. Great fun though, TONS of spectators! Full report to come later, skater.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

myette10 said:


> you hit the first turn in 3rd and finish 45 something minutes later in 58th place. Holy crap I think I went backwards through the field faster than I went forward on the course. Great fun though, TONS of spectators! Full report to come later, skater.


How about Zanc with a 15th in 30-34!!!! Very solid race!


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

giovanni sartori said:


> How about Zanc with a 15th in 30-34!!!! Very solid race!


If by 15th you mean 61st.... then yeah.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

colinr said:


> If by 15th you mean 61st.... then yeah.


1 Ryan Leech (Meredith Group-Gpoa-Cannondale) 48.45
2 Christopher Pietrzak (Porcupine/Specialized) 0.01
3 Grant Berry (Rocky Mtn Chocolate Factory) 0.19
4 Molly Cameron (Vanilla Bicycles!) 0.37
5 Michael Gallagher (U S Armed Forces) 0.41
6 Sam Krieg (I.C.E Rocky Mountain Surgery Center) 0.53
7 Alec Donahue (Joe's Garage/Reynold's Composites) 1.12
8 Justin Robinson (California Giant Strawberries/Specialized) 1.25
9 Weston Schempf (Fort Factory Team) 1.29
10 Simon Vickers (Hrs/Rock Lobster) 1.47
11 Daniel Coady (Ncc / Bikereg.Com) 1.59
12 Johannes Huseby (Fiordifrutta Elite Cycling Team) 2.08
13 Ryan Barthel (Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory) 2.47
14 Kevin Hulick (Vanilla) 2.48
15 Mike Zanconato (Hup United) 3.12

Dude, way to be a buzz kill.....That's from Cyclingnews, and we all know that cyclingnews is the bible.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, I got lapped and they scored me as if I was on the lead lap. I told Meesha and she got it squared away. 61st is where I belong.

My goal was to make it to 2 to go before getting lapped. I accomplished my goal by the skin of my teeth. People were yelling "SPRINT, SPRINT! They are coming!" Last year I got pulled. This year, I got to finish. Mission accomplished.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Yeah fer SoCal*

Noble 1st Mens 40-45
Prenzlow 3rd Mens 35-39
Miller 3rd Mens 55-59
Dot Wong 4th Womens 40

mad props to Ned for starting midpack, saying he has no cx skills and crushing the field

extra props to Molly Cameron of Vanilla Cycles 4th in the Mens 30-34. Not bad for a transgender, vegan, bikeaholic do-gooder.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

zank said:


> Yeah, I got lapped and they scored me as if I was on the lead lap. I told Meesha and she got it squared away. 61st is where I belong.
> 
> My goal was to make it to 2 to go before getting lapped. I accomplished my goal by the skin of my teeth. People were yelling "SPRINT, SPRINT! They are coming!" Last year I got pulled. This year, I got to finish. Mission accomplished.


nice job.

you racing again sunday in the b sub 35? 

at dinner at a prof's house who cycles a bit, had a nice chat about wishinig we both were at nat'l's (he raced cross in his day apparently).


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> =
> mad props to Ned for starting midpack, saying he has no cx skills and crushing the field


He wasn't exagerating. He looked like it was the first time he had ever tried dismounting a bike and even in the corners he didn't look smooth. But clearly there is no substitute for power.

Tliford's win was more impressive. He was gapping the field by the first few corners.and was gone, Ned didn't get away until over halfway. 

Best race of the day was 30-34. The guy who ended up 3rd was away with a ~20 sec gap with a couple laps to go and looked to have it sown up. But on hthe last lap the front 3 came together with less than a km to go. The guy who had been winning got dropped, while Leach outsprinted the other guy at the line just barely coming by him in the last few meters..


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

does anyone have/know a link to 
the simulcast for today's races ? 
thanks -
*e-RICHIE©™®*
http://rscyclocross.blogspot.com/


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> He wasn't exagerating. He looked like it was the first time he had ever tried dismounting a bike and even in the corners he didn't look smooth. But clearly there is no substitute for power.
> 
> Tliford's win was more impressive. He was gapping the field by the first few corners.and was gone, Ned didn't get away until over halfway.
> 
> Best race of the day was 30-34. The guy who ended up 3rd was away with a ~20 sec gap with a couple laps to go and looked to have it sown up. But on hthe last lap the front 3 came together with less than a km to go. The guy who had been winning got dropped, while Leach outsprinted the other guy at the line just barely coming by him in the last few meters..


I think I read the guy in the lead crashed or bobbled or something that had him lose his gap. Overend is one of the good guys, 'I've had the pleasure of hearing his MTB stories from the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## bikerb (Oct 7, 2003)

*Elite*

Trebon kills them. Page 2nd, Johnson 3rd.


----------



## CrossWorkOrange (Oct 16, 2006)

Trebon had about a 20 second gap from the 2nd lap, he extended it to about 40 seconds by the end of the race. It was good to see McCormack try to reign him in the first few laps, somebody had to try. 

Even though Trebon ran away w/ it, it was an exciting race because of the battling going on in the chase group. I thought Page was very impressive considering he hasn't raced in a few months, plus he started in back the 3rd row. He outsprinted fellow New Englander Tim Johnson to take the silver. Johnson also had a mechanical and did a lot of work to get back into the chase group. 

I think it was Wells in 4th followed by Jeremy Powers in 5th and then Barry Wicks. 

Jesse Anthony ran away w/ the U23, he looked great, smoked through the fast barriers. The Roger Williams park was a great place for the race, very festive and a nice day for cross, maybe the weather was too nice. The only thing that sucked is that I never found the kettlecorn tent! 

Good luck to all those racing tomorrow!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'll post in a day or so.*

for now, my hair (what's left of it) still hurts, and the Harpoon IPA is still too close in my brain to think coherently.

I can recall that the barrier section was bordered by the beer tent. Too awesome. I was pissed that some of my friends were sipping brew screaming form me! I wanted to be in the been tent!

More tomorrow.

BT


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Congrats to Steve Tilford too*

what is that 7 or 8 Nats? But he rides for Trek and I don't remember Trek making a Ti cx rig

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...6/dec06/UScrossnats06/UScrossnats062/M45_49_C


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ps SoCal gets another podium*

Congrats to US Nats Champ Mark Noble's son Chance for a 5th in his first U23 Nats. I think he's barely 18. 
Now I may sound like I'm glomming, but when you are the Red Headed Stepchild of Cross and nobody gives ya any respect and yer puttin' peeps on multiple podiums ya have to gloat a little, especially when they are held in Cross hotbeds like the PNW and NE. BP scores a top 20 in the elites as well. I need to see where the guys who beat him the day before finished.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

found this morning - probably will be many to come - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jhl2cQEWas#


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's my contribution*

Fun course. I liked it mostly because it was long. I like those. I think that our 47 min race had 5 laps. I was aching by the end. I started 98th, finished 95th out of 127. I'll take that. I didn't feel well prepared for it. Just no pop to my legs. I lined up next to my training partner, The Waterboy but could not follow his wheel through the mass start. I may never be able to. He's got a great start. He started 110 and finished 54. Yup 60 places up. Amazing. Back to the course. It had 3 run ups, all leg breakers. To make it a little trickier, the 3rd run up had a re-mount then a 180 around a very rooty tree. I fell there on warm ups. The course was the type where it totally tested all of your cross skills, fitness level and strength. 

Here are a few pics of people who post here on RBR. I didn't have much time to take too many photo's y'all, I only went to Friday's races. 

Boy I'm gonna miss racing!

BT


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

An SF Bay Area local, John Funke, wrote a good report from Nationals.

http://whatfunk.blogspot.com/

I'd like to go someday, but racing in a 200+ guy field, no way!

Morgan


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Fred won the 55+ race. Ned is clean shaven now.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

eyebob said:


> Here are a few pics of people who post here on RBR.


Nice pics, thanks. Three dusk to dawn days in Rojo's... so freakin' tired. I'm getting ready for a long winter's nap, wake me up around September 1st for Mark Stotz's race. Race/weekend reports to come.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

what myette failed to say is that he absolutely crushed the will of most of the 220+ riders in the b 35+ field. he was top 5 or 6! within seconds of the winner!

when he wakes up, someone tell him congratulations for me.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Matt,

I was your biggest fan - on the sidelines absolutely SCREAMING your name! Once I flatted hitting a big root on the topside of the course I turned in and became your #1 fan. It was great seeing you in that lead group w/Curley - lap after lap. I was dying to talk to you after the race but ended up leaving relatively early thereafter. I thought I had your cell phone number, but realized I don't! I wanna talk and hear what you have to say about your excellent, kick-arse, race!

again, CONGRATS doood! =)


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey man...thanks eyebob - that 1st Anthem rider w/sunglasses & tongue is me! As a matter of fact, I think that's our boy Matt I'm right behind. The NHCC rider wins for best facial expression!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*JTFerraro*



jtferraro said:


> Hey man...thanks eyebob - that 1st Anthem rider w/sunglasses & tongue is me! As a matter of fact, I think that's our boy Matt I'm right behind. The NHCC rider wins for best facial expression!


Sorry for the lousy picture quality. I was f'ing around with the settings. Stooopid me. I actually tried to find you right after my race, but ended up talking to one of your teammates. Oh well. Yeah, my fellow NHCC'er always looks mid-orgasmic in the photos that I take of him. He'd be a great action hero actor. 

BT


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

eyebob, any pictures of my favorite NHCC rider?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

zank said:


> eyebob, any pictures of my favorite NHCC rider?


hmm... who's your favorite?


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's a hint. The rider's name begins with "M".


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Check your inbox later tonight. Shizzy amount of em for ya.*



zank said:


> eyebob, any pictures of my favorite NHCC rider?


Just don't let wifey know where you got em.

Look again at the one I posted here.

BT


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

zank said:


> Here's a hint. The rider's name begins with "M".


yeah. she's a cutie.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

The pic doesn't look too lousy to me. Maybe if you were talking about my form, I'd agree. ;-) Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to meet you and my teammate never said he was approached by somebody thinkin' he was me. I did meet Terry from the PNW though - saw his nice Zank too (that's how I knew who he was!).


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

zank said:


> Here's a hint. The rider's name begins with "M".


No photos posted here of your favorite NHCC rider? And you call yourself a fan?


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey man...where's that race report of B 35+ Men?


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

jtferraro said:


> Hey man...where's that race report of B 35+ Men?


it's coming bro. Zank - you'll have to send me those photos as well, no sense pretending she's not my favorite too.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Congrats to US Nats Champ Mark Noble's son Chance for a 5th in his first U23 Nats. I think he's barely 18.
> Now I may sound like I'm glomming, but when you are the Red Headed Stepchild of Cross and nobody gives ya any respect and yer puttin' peeps on multiple podiums ya have to gloat a little, especially when they are held in Cross hotbeds like the PNW and NE. BP scores a top 20 in the elites as well. I need to see where the guys who beat him the day before finished.


You missed probably the most talented rider in SoCal at the moment Coryn Rivera winning the Junior title. I bet given the chance she'd of finished top 20 in elites. EDIT; and that's Junior 15-16.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> You missed probably the most talented rider in SoCal at the moment Coryn Rivera winning the Junior title. I bet given the chance she'd of finished top 20 in elites. EDIT; and that's Junior 15-16.


She also won Women's B on Sunday


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Gripped said:


> Post race reports, observations, gripes, pictures, lamentations you aren't there, etc. Anything related to Nationals is fair game!


Reports:
Friday, 30-34 Women: 10th, rocked it.
Sunday, Elite Women: 50th, sucked it.

Gripe (and promoters, keep in mind this is partially tongue in cheek):
Why is it necessary to have 2 numbers, each the size of a sheet of legal paper, plus TWO shoulder numbers in order to score people? At least give the women and juniors the 3-digit (ie: smaller) numbers, geez. My entire back was covered with numbers!

Pictures:
Still on the digital camera. Lots of teammates, none of me.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

vonteity said:


> Gripe (and promoters, keep in mind this is partially tongue in cheek):
> Why is it necessary to have 2 numbers, each the size of a sheet of legal paper, plus TWO shoulder numbers in order to score people? At least give the women and juniors the 3-digit (ie: smaller) numbers, geez. My entire back was covered with numbers!
> .


Solution: all paper skinsuits with pre-printed team logos and numbers.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and mad, mad, mad props*

to Coryn Rivera. I think still 15. crushes the girls 15-16 field, posts a time that crushed the 17-18 jr girls field and then the following day (because she's too young to race Nats Elites) opens a can a whupp a$$ on the womens B field. better watch out ladies, gals, wimmins. 24 SoCal riders, 10 podium spots. 2 Gold, 1 Silver, 4 Bronze, 2 4ths and a 5th. That's about 42%, not bad for a bunch of fair weather racers. (sorry I'm gloating again)


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> not bad for a bunch of fair weather racers.


But it was fair weather 

And I agree that little girl is impressive, I noticed her last year. Doesn't she race track as well?


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

*B Men 35+ Video*

B Men 35+, lap 1, coming out of "the bowl." If you were in the race, you're in this video. Hope you weren't one of the people in the pileup that made me say "awww yeah."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD5_0KjrczY


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

First race: 35-39 on Friday. I had been down there that day since 6:30 am volunteering, so by the time the 2 pm race came around, I was pretty tired, had forgotten to eat lunch, hadn't had anything to drink, and hadn't sat down at all. I'm used to & prefer morning races for sure, but I had a sweet second row spot and on the whistle I took full advantage, getting onto the grass in 3rd place. I believe Phil & Paul would call that a bit of "sponsor time," because it was clear to me that wasn't going to last. My legs were heavy and I began what a friend termed the "gentleman's slide" back through the field. By the end of lap 1 I was maybe 30th, 45th by lap two, & well into the 50s by lap three. Rolled in 58th in the end. Wow, those guys who win these races are super fast. 

Second race: B35+ on Sunday. I took it much easier before the race, sitting whenever possible. I had a slightly better grid position, but a worse overall start. At the whistle the rider to my left veered or was forced into me, so we rode locked up for a few seconds. I shoved him off with a great open ice check but then the guy to my right got his quick release into my front wheel. Things finally cleared up near the finish line and I was about 5th or 6th wheel into the grass. Thankfully the off camber had firmed up for our race, so everyone at the front got through pretty clean. Within a lap a group of 6 formed with 4 New England riders (me, J. Mosher, P. Curley, S. Capizzo) and two mid westerners (J. Park & B. Conant). Much like Canton a few weeks earlier, the riding seemed pretty easy for me, the runs were effortless and I could go from last in the group to first pretty much at will on either run up or over the barriers. I would have liked to feel this good on Friday! B. Conant was really strong on the power sections, but a bit sketchy in the tight stuff so we let him pull most of the flats. Curley would usually go to the front of the group in the tighter stuff, using his bike & body to dictate where everyone else went and how fast they did it. He's a master tactician. 

With 1.5 to go I put in an attack just after the upper paved section to try and shed Conant but it didn't work & I should have saved that energy. We rolled through together at the bell, and it seemed everyone was waiting for someone else to make the first move. Every other spectator was shouting "He'll beat you in the sprint" or "drop him now, he's got 25 national titles" referring to Curley's vast experience. A teammate of Paul's (and it may have been The Mayor) said "watch out for the Cyclonauts guy," which I took as a compliment. The acceleration was hard going onto the upper paved section from the run up, but I grabbed wheel and stayed in contact. We dove down the hill before the Clif Bar run up together, and I moved from the back of the group up to third wheel on the run, perfect spot to sit and get a bit of rest I thought. At the top, Conant dropped his chain and Curley rear ended him and they went down, putting me in front with about 3 minutes of racing to go. I should have attacked but I hesitated thinking that the two strongest guys were already out of contention. After the up & downs J. Park attacked on that long up hill before the chicane. I tried to catch his wheel through the pits and that's when I noticed that Curley and Conant had reintegrated to the group and were with Mosher right on my wheel. This was not a good sign. I tried again to get a moment of rest on the last road section but Curley rode through the group pulling Conant along. One last chance at the final run didn't work out, I couldn't remount and get that first 180 ahead of anyone, so I had to try and sprint around Mosher. He had just enough saved to keep me behind him in 5th over the line. Looking at the results, it is impressive to see guys that were 100+ riders back finish in the top 20 or so. What can I say, early registration...

It was a great way to end the weekend and the season. 

I met kajukembo before the race, he's a super nice guy. Hope your trip home was a good one Terry, and I'm glad you did the "tourist thing" in Providence (the best city in NE IMO). Hopefully you got to eat somewhere up on The Hill. Huge thanks to jtferraro, PVB, Rosey, Yash & Zank for their support, I heard you guys the whole time and you were great. What a trip it was around that course! My pop was there to see his first cross race as well and he loved it. Such great support, thanks to everyone who raced, cheered and volunteered!


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice report.

I was in that front group for a lap and a half. The second time by the pit on lap 1 I jumped to the front of the group and pulled into the headwind on the short road section. That was not the best idea, but I too was looking to get a moment of glory and sponsor time while I had the chance.

On lap two I couldn't quite grab a wheel on the upper road section and had to latch onto the chasing group. We stayed pretty close, but you guys stayed just ahead the whole race. Great riding! I ended up winning a sprint to take 20th, one minute back of you guys.

Curley definitely showed his experience in the corners and on the runs. The guy is very crafty! 

There was a lot of contact and aggressive racing going on and it was a lot of fun! I've got the bruises to prove it.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks, Colin. There I was - #10 until hitting that damn root on the topside of the course and freakin' flattin'!! Myette is sittin' pretty in second place behind Curley!


----------



## Doc Hollywood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Natz Photos*

Many photos of many riders over many days.

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/store.aspx?p=26235

Doc


----------



## Chow_DER (Dec 19, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> He wasn't exagerating. He looked like it was the first time he had ever tried dismounting a bike and even in the corners he didn't look smooth. But clearly there is no substitute for power.
> 
> Tliford's win was more impressive. He was gapping the field by the first few corners.and was gone, Ned didn't get away until over halfway.
> 
> Best race of the day was 30-34. The guy who ended up 3rd was away with a ~20 sec gap with a couple laps to go and looked to have it sown up. But on hthe last lap the front 3 came together with less than a km to go. The guy who had been winning got dropped, while Leach outsprinted the other guy at the line just barely coming by him in the last few meters..


Actually, the guy who was off the front solo in the 30-34 was Chris Pietzrak until 2 to go. He was caught by Ryan Leech and the guy you are talking about, Grant Berry, with a little less than 2 to go. Grant blew with half a lap left, and finished 3rd while Ryan sprinted Chris for the win. FYI, Leech and Pietzrak started in the front 1/4 of the field.... Berry was on the last row!! He passed over 100 guys to make it to the front of the race.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Great report, Matt! It was awesome seeing you hang in there w/that lead group. I enjoyed watching the latter portion of your race almost more (or just as much) as watching the big boys on Saturday. Really! It's cool to see somebody you really _know_ doing well and to know the pain & suffering you were going through. Great riding and like you said, a great way to end the season!


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

cbass said:


> IWe stayed pretty close, but you guys stayed just ahead the whole race. Great riding! I ended up winning a sprint to take 20th, one minute back of you guys.


I thought that there was another body or two up there with us, but I couldn't remember the jersey's I'm not familiar with. Great race man - I kept saying to our group that we were not necessarily in the clear at any point, we had a gap but it wasn't that big to the riders right behind us. 

sorry you flatted jeff


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> 24 SoCal riders, 10 podium spots. 2 Gold, 1 Silver, 4 Bronze, 2 4ths and a 5th. That's about 42%, not bad for a bunch of fair weather racers. (sorry I'm gloating again)


Dude, we get it. An area with a population of 20 million people contains good cross racers.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

*B Men U35 First Lap Video*

More first lap action from the bowl. This field was even more stretched out because of the early crashes on the off-camber section. Special guest appearance by Thom Parsons as he rams an NEBC rider.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNlqrDz80Cg


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Chow_DER said:


> Actually, the guy who was off the front solo in the 30-34 was Chris Pietzrak until 2 to go. He was caught by Ryan Leech and the guy you are talking about, Grant Berry, with a little less than 2 to go. Grant blew with half a lap left, and finished 3rd while Ryan sprinted Chris for the win. FYI, Leech and Pietzrak started in the front 1/4 of the field.... Berry was on the last row!! He passed over 100 guys to make it to the front of the race.


Yeah I was mistaken, I talked to Ryan on Saturday and he set me straight. For the most part the big fields seem to me to have been a non-issue and the talk of instituting a qualifying system seems unnecessary as long as the courses are appropriately designed. One of our local series guys started in the last row and finished 3rd in one of the big age group races.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> But it was fair weather
> 
> And I agree that little girl is impressive, I noticed her last year. Doesn't she race track as well?


Yep, National champ in many events. Also State road race champion, and District elite cross champion. I've kinda seen her progress as she lives nearby. I remember when she'd be on the back of her dads Tandem in the local training rides. Now she hangs tough in what is arguably one of the fastest training rides in the nation. I've almost run her over a few times because she's so little you can't see her.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*20 million people*



euro-trash said:


> Dude, we get it. An area with a population of 20 million people contains good cross racers.


and we get maybe 20-40 racers a category. not like areas with say 1-3 million (or less) and 75-100 racers a category.

Coryn wins her 3-5 rider jrs race as a warm up and then whupps on our elite gals. she's one to watch for the future.

but Dwayne had your local guy started near the front he may have won it easily. if he spent half the race having to move up he could have used that energy to ride away.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

My general observations was that if you had podium power you could get near if not at the front of the race by the end of first lap or so regardless of where you started. Overend started well back in his race and I think was at the front by half-way thru the first lap. Regardless, top guys get call ups the following year, so our local guy will be front row next year. That would seem to me to be a sufficient enough seeding system. In fact, if the promoter/officials were willing to put the time into it, you could come up with some system to seed most of the fields by previous results at nationals.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> and we get maybe 20-40 racers a category. not like areas with say 1-3 million (or less) and 75-100 racers a category.


Many a valid point has been ruined by hyperbole.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Lots of photos: 

http://www.southeasterncycling.com. I got my butt kicked in the Women's B. Given that I'm racing with a broken hand, I'm not too disappointed with my results.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Saturday Elite Race @YouTubeness...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfXf4CmQHmo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU_NCdqeODo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H1Ms2lsHZ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dMBIP9YQuk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yBWO6nILp8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nPH3GS-2sE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkMhROyHZlg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrk4GDRYHdM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byKIB589KHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CG1qCJUBSw

Some videos are short & don't really tell the story, others are long and do paint the picture, while some are a little of both. At any rate, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Correction - the above videos are of SATURDAY'S CHAMPIONSHIP race (I've since changed the above post to reflect this).


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> what is that 7 or 8 Nats? But he rides for Trek and I don't remember Trek making a Ti cx rig
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...6/dec06/UScrossnats06/UScrossnats062/M45_49_C


i saw tilford on an eriksen bike earlier this year
probably the same one you saw in that picture
when you are that bad ass you ride whatever you want


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*No I mentioned her in a later thread*



OnTheRivet said:


> You missed probably the most talented rider in SoCal at the moment Coryn Rivera winning the Junior title. I bet given the chance she'd of finished top 20 in elites. EDIT; and that's Junior 15-16.


when they posted the jrs results. The started the jr 15-16's 30 plus seconds AFTER they started the jr 17-18s. Coryn caught them and dropped them all.
In the womens B's she started 2nd row from the back and still won. My guess is she'll be the next dominant female cxer when KAtie hangs it up.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Von says "Grrrrrrrrrrrrr"



vonteity said:


> Reports:
> Friday, 30-34 Women: 10th, rocked it.
> Pictures:
> Lots of teammates, none of me.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

philippec said:


> Von says "Grrrrrrrrrrrrr"


I think I was saying, "Holy #[email protected]* this hill hurts!!!"


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

i'd love to see links to natz pix galleries that folks here may know about.
thanks -
*e-RICHIE©™®*
http://rscyclocross.blogspot.com/


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Loved the video...*



e-RICHIE said:


> i'd love to see links to natz pix galleries that folks here may know about.
> thanks -
> *e-RICHIE©™®*
> http://rscyclocross.blogspot.com/


Loved the "missing" e-RICHIE video on youtube that they linked on Velonews. Good stuff.


----------

